# Traders and tax time



## agro (6 July 2008)

Hi all,

I am just trying to organize my tax at the moment and regret to some extent the amount of trades i have made (the amount of chess holding statements is excessive!)


anyhow,

question is - how does one organize the buys/sells for the accountant to work out the profits and losses? 

i was advised to do it similar to what i have in the pic below:

contract number/date/buy price etc

i have to copy and paste into word the 100s of trades i have made 

is this what everyone else does?


----------

